# Help! Painting Textured Wallpaper - Going Nuts!



## AbbyDabby (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm hoping someone can advise me here because I'm about to tear my hair out.

My hubby and I put up some paintable textured wallpaper in our bay window area and decided to paint it a Claret wine colour. We bought some Behr latex paint and off we went.

First coat looked terrible, seriously patchy all over  Fair enough, my hubby did use an average roller and wasn't shy with the paint amount :no:

Okay so I let it dry for a few days and painstakingly 2nd coated it with a brush. Still looked patchy, just even more darker patches :furious:

At this point I was ready for ripping down the whole lot.

Soooooooooo....then we bought some tintable primer and decided to prime the whole thing, 2 nice and even coats with a brush. Got it all one colour and even. :thumbup:

Great, now I'll apply the claret colour again but be very careful, apply with a brush and be sure to spread it evenly. As I'm painting there are spots that seem to be really thick and sticky, like honey and the paint will not spread. The more I try to spread it, the thicker it gets and darker!! It's not as though I've let these areas start to dry and gone over them too soon, it's fresh spots.

I don't know if it's me, the paint, the paper, the technique....I'm confused and feel bad because I blamed my hubby the first time round 
What should I do??

Abby


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Reds are tough in the best of circumstance, but, not knowing the "paint-ablity" of the wallpaper, and knowing full well the ability of the Behr (in a bad way), I'm not surprised at the outcome so far

Honestly, reds with Behr can take 5 - 7 coats to look good

At this point, I'd be off to your local Benjamin Moore Dealer and ask for the color in Aura, or if that's not available, in Regal
(I know BM is well supported in Canada...if not in your area, Sherwin Williams Deep Colors or Deep Accents will be just good as Regal)
One coat, properly applied, may do it...at worst two

As for your technique, it's hard to say from here (w/o seeing it), but it does sound like you are over-brushing/over-rolling and trying to apply it too thick
None of which is a good approach with the aforementioned paints (especially Aura)
Just lay it on, move along, and let it do it's stuff
If it's pulling, dragging, or lifting. - back off, continue on, and fix it later
Wait until it is well dried before doing any touch-ups or making decisions as to another coat

Use a premium quality roller sleeve (an Aura sleeve if you go with Aura, or Purdy White Dove or similar) and premium quality brush (Purdy, Wooster, or Corona)

Good luck!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

We bought some Behr latex paint and off we went.

And there in lies your whole problem:yes:

Honestly, reds with Behr can take 5 - 7 coats to look good

It will take that many just to cover, look good??? :whistling2:

Take slikshift's advise about proper paint and tools and you should be OK , remember "better to leave the walls bare than put Behr on the walls":thumbsup:


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Your Claret Wine troubles...*

This one's simple to explain...!

First off-
What color tinted primer did'ja use??

2nd-
Why did you use a brush instead of a roller?

Brushes can't produce a paint-coat as even as a good roller-cover. Not possible.

We used to handle a Behr line...I've made that color b4!! LOTSA colorant!!
....and therein lies SOME of the problems...

Faron


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Behr doesn't have many friends here. It really needs to sit next to the $8 Glidden stuff and be priced the same.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

they should be emBEHRassed to even call that crap PAINT!

DM


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Behr doesn't have many friends here. It really needs to sit next to the $8 Glidden stuff and be priced the same.

IMO it should'nt even be there, should"nt even be sold:no:


----------

